# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Learning new languages while sleep.

## bust113

_I have recently decided I want to learn a couple new languages. I have heard that you can actually learn new languages by listening to english to "russian" tapes while sleeping.

Is this true? If so, where can I get an english to russian mp3 file?_

----------


## vit3L

I can't answer the first part of your question, sorry.
But I did a tiny bit of research and found this, I haven't tried it myself but it looks very promising.

Free Language-Learning Software and Byki iPhone Application

Test it out and see if it what you're looking for.
Even if they aren't .mp3 I'm sure you can find a way to listen to it while sleeping.

----------


## Mancon

I was trying to learn Irish (Gaeilge) last year, and actually tried this. It actually did improve how well I knew the language, and helped a lot. I have also heard other peoples experiences with this, and the results are very good. So if you are trying to learn I language, I definitely recommend this!

----------


## Wool

I only know that i remeber the words easier in dreams than in reality, in dreams i know almost every word in the danish language while in waking life i barley understand their drabble.

----------


## bust113

_Cool, I was expecting "Oh, that's not possible."

I'll try that app and see what happens._

----------

